# Being an EMT with Anxiety.



## Hellomissjackson (Jan 4, 2016)

I've had medical anxiety for quite some time. Once I started ems, it skyrocketed whenever I went to my first cardiac arrest. I can get through the call, but I'm left paralyzed and crippled with anxiety for days after (Based off of my second cardiac arrest that i actually worked). I can barely get through (sometimes) the lightest of calls. I am not sure what to do, as I'm currently 4 months deep in to my Paramedic course. I am on 5 different medications for my anxiety, but still not doing the greatest. I want to stay in ems, but my anxiety is becoming an issue. I've talked to my chief about it several times. I want to stay in this field, regardless. I will put myself through this torture if I can make it to the top and get out of it - I just don't know how. Any advice?

Again, I've come for help, not answers to find a different career.


----------



## luke_31 (Jan 4, 2016)

I don't honestly know what to say. If you are barely able to make it through the call, does that mean you can properly treat your patient or that someone else has to step in to help you?  Have you tried speaking with a therapist about the anxiety?  If the anxiety is as bad as you say, you might want to take a break from EMS and get the anxiety under control before coming back into it.  I hate to say it but a cardiac arrest call isn't the most difficult call to run at least for me, if you can separate the emotion from it all you have to do is run the ACLS algorithms.


----------



## Mufasa556 (Jan 4, 2016)

Well this is kind of hard. You want help and opinions, but only help/opinions you agree with. I'm not sure how to help then. 

Whether this is the career for you and if you need to find another job is something you really need to evaluate. Why would you want to stay in a job that gives you crippling anxiety and leaves you wrecked for days after? 

With that said, 

-What exactly is making you so anxious? 

-How long have you been in the field? 

-Have you always felt this way or has it now come on in medic school?


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 4, 2016)

Mufasa556 said:


> Well this is kind of hard. You want help and opinions, but only help/opinions you agree with. I'm not sure how to help then.


This is the biggest issue I see. 

You're already on five different anxiety medications, and you still feel "crippled" after a run of the mill arrest. What happens when you're in charge and you freeze during a code, or a crashing patient, or the MCI with a dead kid on scene. 

EMS isn't for everyone. Neither is engineering. Or physics. Or teaching. There's nothing wrong with not fitting a chosen field. Find somewhere you fit better, and excel there.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jan 4, 2016)

Look hun, if you are on 5 different anxiety meds and still having crippling anxiety, you really need to find a way to take care of yourself and get healthy before you worry about being an EMT.

Like others have said, this field isn't for everybody, and that's OK. There's lots of jobs I could never do. Find a way to be healthy and happy.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 4, 2016)

Your first priority on any scene is always your personal safety first and foremost. Can't help people if you go down. If you go down on scene due to a mental issue, it's the same as if you went down with a physical injury, not only do they have to call a second unit to deal with the original patient, but now a third to treat you. In this regard, chronic crippling anxiety, which in your own words it's preventing you from doing the job, it's the exact same thing as a chronic, crippling back injury that prevents you from lifting any weight. Can't work in the field if you can't lift/carry the patient/equipment. Can't work in the field if you break down repeatedly and can't take care of the patient, or more importantly, yourself. Sorry, but that's the truth. It's time to start formulating a backup plan. Like me, I've always had an interest in aviation, so I've decided if I hurt myself to the point I can't work in the field, I'll start working towards becoming a pilot. Find your next passion, one that doesn't give you such issues.


----------



## Seirende (Jan 4, 2016)

Are you saying that you're having problems while running calls or is it only the fallout afterward?

I too ran into problems going through medic school. Lovely mix of getting in over my head by going straight to medic, taking on too much outside of school, preexisting depression, tragedy earlier in the year, and running into unexpected triggers.

At this time, I'm gaining experience at a Basic level service before taking another run at primarily medic level work, my money-making job is very low-stress (and low pay ;P ), and no one in my circles has died recently. It can get better, but you have to be willing to possibly make major adjustments. Maybe consider taking a step back from medic, or altering things in your life outside of EMS. As regards specific episodes of anxiety, have you noticed anything in particular that makes It worse? I find that specific situations and people make it harder for me to function optimally. I can still function OK, leave those pitchforks where they are, please. It's just not fun to have to work through that.

Even with specific triggers, some are manageable. I had to work with a guy pretty regularly for some time, and I started dreading it, because when he became upset, he had mannerisms that my brain was trained to interpret as warning signs. Not actually any threat, but it's harder to enjoy the shift while epinephrine is pounding every receptor that it can find in your body. I eventually talked to him about it, which didn't go so well. Tried again, something clicked, and we had a great conversation. Some triggers aren't manageable, though.

I'm not going to tell you to get out of EMS, I'm not going to tell you to stay. It'll be hard going either way. Do consider, though, what do you love about EMS? The amazing elements of this job are conveniently packaged in the ambulance, but can also be found in associated fields. Think about your values and goals, look at all your options, talk to more experienced providers and trusted friends, and make an informed decision. I wish you the best!


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Jan 4, 2016)

In EMS, I really believe in the goal of being healthcare first and public safety second. As such, I really believe in the idea of being a "patient advocate" and putting the needs and care of the patient before everything else (outside of the safety of myself or my crew). 

You know that we can never predict the patients we will have, the circumstances or conditions they will be in, or the response that will be necessary of us.

As such, I am torn between advocation on your behalf, that you could push through and accomplish your goals. However, if I take that mindset of being a "patient advocate", I don't think that the possibility that you might crack under the pressure on a scene, which might potentially harm a patient (if you were entrusted with their care, but were unable to provide it), would be fair to your patients. While I hope that you can grow through this experience and achieve your goals, I can't in good conscience recommend providing patient care in an environment where you might be the patient's only hope. 

Perhaps you might consider a similar healthcare field where you could have immediate backup, like working out of a hospital or doctor's office. Maybe removing the emergency component would assist in relieving some of the triggers of your anxiety. Hopefully, you might even be able to use this experience to relate to patients who are going through something similar. 

If eventually you can effectively manage it with medication without any relapses or job-related-triggers, then you could certainly do the EMS job...there are many EMTs and Paramedics out there that manage to overcome similar circumstances under proper medication and change of setting/habits.


----------



## EMSComeLately (Jan 4, 2016)

Despite this sounding very cold and clinical, my best advise is to *objectify your patients*.  This may be most necessary when you're doing the most cringe-worthy procedures, i.e., IO, intubation, etc.  I consider myself an extremely compassionate caregiver, even to our most annoying frequent fliers.  However, I've noticed that I relatively easily detach myself when it comes to performing some of the challenging patient care skills.  Today's code was no exception.  While I cringe at the thought of a drill piercing a bone for IV access, when it comes down to actually performing the skill, it's just like it was a lab/mannequin exercise.  In my mind, it just comes down to thinking...this is what my "patient" needs, and that's what is going to happen.

After all, the medical conditions are happening to THEM, not to YOU.  Keep that in mind.


----------



## Qulevrius (Jan 5, 2016)

EMSComeLately said:


> Despite this sounding very cold and clinical, my best advise is to *objectify your patients*.



^^^ this, in SPADES.

On the subject of your anxiety - you're a 19 y.o. who jumped straight to medic school after not spending nearly enough time as an EMT. If working the street strains you that much, I'd suggest trying to land a job as an ER tech (pays better too).


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 5, 2016)

This profession is not for you, OP. EMS is anxiety, depression and boldly going. You're not cut out for it. Do yourself and your patients a favor.


----------



## mgr22 (Jan 5, 2016)

To the OP, I see you've already gotten a lot of good advice here. I'm just going to add that your desired endpoint doesn't have to be zero anxiety. A little nervousness is healthy; it keeps you focused and helps you do a better job.


----------



## Underoath87 (Jan 5, 2016)

Even if you tough it out as long as you can, the anxiety will ruin your quality of life, wreck your health, and shorten your lifespan (more than the rest of us). 
Just cut your losses and find something relaxing that you enjoy.


----------



## Fry14MN (Jan 5, 2016)

If you are not able to make it through calls you need to seriously take a step back and take care of yourself.  I say that with a kind heart as I also deal with anxiety but mine is completely under control now and never would I ever consider working on the job if I knew/felt that I may not be able to make it through "the lightest of calls" as you put it.


----------



## Doczilla (Jan 6, 2016)

Hellomissjackson said:


> I've had medical anxiety for quite some time. Once I started ems, it skyrocketed whenever I went to my first cardiac arrest. I can get through the call, but I'm left paralyzed and crippled with anxiety for days after (Based off of my second cardiac arrest that i actually worked). I can barely get through (sometimes) the lightest of calls. I am not sure what to do, as I'm currently 4 months deep in to my Paramedic course. I am on 5 different medications for my anxiety, but still not doing the greatest. I want to stay in ems, but my anxiety is becoming an issue. I've talked to my chief about it several times. I want to stay in this field, regardless. I will put myself through this torture if I can make it to the top and get out of it - I just don't know how. Any advice?
> 
> Again, I've come for help, not answers to find a different career.



Five different medications? I can't even think of five separate medications you can be on simultaneously. Most I've seen is a benzo/SSRI/ and maybe an antipsychotic, but even that's alot. I feel for you. 

Hopefully you'll get to the point where the last thing that gives you anxiety is calls--- especially cardiac arrests, which are algorhythmic. You can have literal robots run a code. 

Remember, stress is a matter of perception--- and training changes perception.


----------

